

Are you a Greek company Blocked by capital controls? - fauigerzigerk
http://zerofund.org

======
Animats
It looks like they stuck a line about Greek capital controls on top of a site
for something else entirely. "Will it blend? Refine your idea, get feedback
from users and iterate." "You need hosting/domains/ads? Click here." That last
is the only clickable thing on that page other than "social" links, and it
leads to a Google sign-in page.

WTF?

------
elorant
This hit the news here in Greece a few days ago. It’s an initiative from Greek
start-ups in US that will act as a mediator to help pay costs like hosting and
such since all Greek credit cards are blocked for the time being. I assume
these companies have subsidiaries in Greece where they can receive the money
in cash. It’s a solidarity gesture and probably not a permanent one.

------
th0br0
I wonder how this is supposed to work, given that zerofund seems to be
registered in the US (based off their WHOIS records)

------
pibefision
I would recommend to stay in contact with entrepreneurs from Argentina. They
are very experienced in how to deal with situation like this (no banking,
capital controls, etc). In particular, because the greek situation is still
new, there are opportunities to do things well to protect your assets or to
think strategically now: open a bank account in another country, just for
backup purposes.

------
rtb
What is actually being proposed here? Is this a charity effort? A vulture
capital fund that wants equity? Something in between?

~~~
cosmolev
Populism?

